# Script pour valider le bouton "OK"



## illico (24 Janvier 2005)

Je cherche une âme charitable pour m'aider dans la rédaction d'un petit script.
J'utilise "dothisnow" pour lancer des applications "la nuit" et ça fonctionne très bien. Malheureusement, certaines applications ouvrent une boîte de dialogue au lancement pour par exemple, me prévenir de l'existence d'une nouvelle version...
Pour éviter ces blocages, je souhaite donc rédiger un script qui ouvre une application donnée puis valide de temps en temps le bouton "OK".

La première ligne est basic...

tell application "machintruc" to activate...

mais, je n'arrive pas à la paramétrer la ligne de code "click on control", qui "semble" correspondre a mes besoins !
Quelqu'un aurait'il une idée*? merci d'avance

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

illico a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, certaines applications ouvrent une boîte de dialogue au lancement pour par exemple, me prévenir de l'existence d'une nouvelle version...
> Pour éviter ces blocages, je souhaite donc rédiger un script qui ouvre une application donnée puis valide de temps en temps le bouton "OK".



Pour résoudre ton problème grâce à AppleScript, il faut que ton ordinateur fonctionne sous Mac OS X 10.3 ou ultérieur. En effet, seule cette version du système permet d'agir sur les éléments de l'interface utilisateur, y compris ceux appartenant à des applications non (encore) pilotables.

Par exemple, ce script permet d'afficher la fenêtre "À propos de ce Mac" du Finder.

Dans le cas qui t'intéresse, le script devrait ressembler à ça :

activate application "Application"
tell application "System Events"
...tell process "Application"
......click button "Intitulé du bouton" of sheet 1 of window "Titre de la fenêtre" 
...end tell
end tell

*Note importante.* -- Pour utiliser cette fonction, l'option "Activer l'accès pour les périphériques d'aide" doit impérativement être sélectionnée dans le panneau "Accès universel" des Préférences Système.


----------



## zeRafioScripter (6 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour résoudre ton problème grâce à AppleScript, il faut que ton ordinateur fonctionne sous Mac OS X 10.3 ou ultérieur. En effet, seule cette version du système permet d'agir sur les éléments de l'interface utilisateur, y compris ceux appartenant à des applications non (encore) pilotables.



Pas du tout.
La même chose est possible sous Jaguar. Mais il faut installer les ressources nécessaires (GUI Scripting, System Events) que l'on peut trouver sur mon site:
http://script.zerafio.com/page10.html

Enjoy 

PS: DocEvil, comment as-tu fait le lien qui ouvre le script dans l'éditeur?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

zeRafioScripter a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout.
> La même chose est possible sous Jaguar. Mais il faut installer les ressources nécessaires (GUI Scripting, System Events)...



Au temps pour moi, je ne me souvenais pas que ces éléments avaient été fournis avec les Developer Tools.

Pour les liens AppleScript, voir ce message. Apple fournit également le convertisseur permettant de transformer un script en URL. Et, à moins d'utiliser la version bêta de Script Editor qui était fournie avec les Dev Tools, cette fonction n'est disponible que pour les utilisateurs de Mac OS X 10.3...


----------



## illico (17 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à fermer cette pop up. L'illustration montre qu'elle n'a pas de nom. j'ai écumé les forums et les tutos sans trouver LA solution.
Merci pour vos contributions...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

illico a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à fermer cette pop up. L'illustration montre qu'elle n'a pas de nom. j'ai écumé les forums et les tutos sans trouver LA solution.



Peut-être peux-tu essayer de remplacer le nom de la fenêtre par un numéro d'ordre, window 1 par exemple.


----------

